# Magnepan 1.7



## sennheiserhd485

Has anyone had any experience with this speaker? Also, are magnepans really the greatest, best possible sounding speakers under $2000?


----------



## vvanrij

Euhm. how about Monitor Audio's, Genelec's, Jamo, Spendor, ATC etc. They have some great speaker, but I would never call them 'greatest, best possible sounding speakers under 2000$'.


----------



## silverlight

I was just deciding between them and a pair of Zu Essence  (as the Zu were on sale for $1999 over black friday weekend).  Ended up going the high efficiency route, but the 1.7's are wonderful speakers (but require a fair amount of power and therefore more expensive to drive with quality power).  They also have to be pulled out from the wall a fair amount to do their best, and possibly a subwoofer depending on room.


----------



## Frank I

I think the 1.7 will be fine with a 100W good intergrated amp. The Zu will work on low wattage. I think depending on your amp the Maggies may be better sounding but you could always send the Zu back with their return policy.


----------



## silverlight

That was the approach I was going to take. I may also demo the 1.7s on site if I can. I had picked up a mint barely used First Watt J2 for a really great price, but they need reasonably efficient speakers to drive. I love stat sound which is why the maggies were the first ones I considered (but it's for a 2nd system in a bedroom and the zu's are known for a wide sweet spot and great flexibility in positioning)


----------



## vvanrij

I'm actually going to see some magnepan 1.5 QR SE's next tuesday. I can get a good deal on them, and the whole 'soundstage' that is being said about them has gotten me excited. Soundstage and placement is one of the main things that make my ears believe something is real, which is why I love the K1000's so much.


----------



## sennheiserhd485

Quote: 





vvanrij said:


> Euhm. how about Monitor Audio's, Genelec's, Jamo, Spendor, ATC etc. They have some great speaker, but I would never call them 'greatest, best possible sounding speakers under 2000$'.


 


 Ok, well which of these speakers are the best possible sounding speakers under $2000? I just want to make sure that I get the best possible sounding speakers for my money. There are much better things to do with your money than audio..


----------



## baka1969

I can't answer the question directly. What I will say, however, is that I listened too FrankI's MMG setup and was extremely impressed with them. impressive enough that when I start my two channel system I will base it upon those Maggies. There are plenty of amps out there that will drive those planars properly within a modest budget.


----------



## Uncle Erik

The best sounding speakers under $2,000 are used Quad ESLs.

Of course, I am horribly biased and the Quads suit my personal tastes quite well. I don't know if they'd suit you. What kind of music do you listen to? What associated gear are you planning to use? What is your listening room like?

Speakers (and headphones) are like buying a suit. Others can point you in the direction of good brands and tailors, but the one that's right for you will be very individual.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





silverlight said:


> That was the approach I was going to take. I may also demo the 1.7s on site if I can. I had picked up a mint barely used First Watt J2 for a really great price, but they need reasonably efficient speakers to drive. I love stat sound which is why the maggies were the first ones I considered (but it's for a 2nd system in a bedroom and the zu's are known for a wide sweet spot and great flexibility in positioning)


 


  I am not sure what the Pass wattage is but Maggies generally can in a smaller room run with a good 50W amp that will double power into 4ohms. The Maggies love power but they do not ever dip below 4ohms so I know they use a 35W NAD in their lobby to run MMG's. I still have not heard the 1.7 because if I do I will want it and really used all my funds this year for the headphone speaker rig I now have set up.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> The best sounding speakers under $2,000 are used Quad ESLs.
> 
> Of course, I am horribly biased and the Quads suit my personal tastes quite well. I don't know if they'd suit you. What kind of music do you listen to? What associated gear are you planning to use? What is your listening room like?
> 
> Speakers (and headphones) are like buying a suit. Others can point you in the direction of good brands and tailors, but the one that's right for you will be very individual.


 


  Well said. Important is room size more. Also some require subs some do not. Although many are happy with 50hz bass without a sub.


----------



## heavy_-j

Quote: 





sennheiserhd485 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   you dont really sound like you're in the right place....haha  
   
  Like uncle erik said, its a very personal thing that we cant give you a simple answer to. 
   
  First you should figure out what kind of sound you like, and what music you'll be listening to. 
  What amp you're gonna want to use, or at least what your options are...and what the room these will go in looks like. 
  Then look into as many speakers in that price range as you can to see which ones suit all these things above best. 
   
  You should be doing at least that if you're planning on spending two grand on speakers, plus however much more on amps/sources. 
  Your attitude leads me to believe you're jumping into this while not wanting to do much research or work yourself.  I'd reconsider if thats the case......


----------



## vvanrij

Its funny people always think there is such a thing. What is the best car? What is the best piano? What is the best wife? What is the best job? I could go on forever.
   
  What is the best question?


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





vvanrij said:


> Its funny people always think there is such a thing. What is the best car? What is the best piano? What is the best wife? What is the best job? I could go on forever.
> 
> What is the best question?


 


  and your point is


----------



## RedBull

I audience Magnepan 1.7.  I'm not sure it's not properly driver or what, but what I heard is, the vocal is a little grainy and a little bit too much upper mids (vocal brightness), so, I don't like it.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think his point is obvious, and the same one that Uncle Erik is making (and one I agree with).
   
  There is not one "best" speaker under $2000.  There are a (fairly short IMO) list of contenders in that price range, all of which have their pros and cons.  If you have a chance, go to a dealer or an audio show and listen to some things.  It will give you a better idea of what your preferences are.  Take a couple of favorite CDs along if you can.
   
  Brands I would consider are: Magnepan, Zu Audio, Martin Logan, Dynaudio, Thiel, Klipsch, Gallo Acoustics, and Quad because Erik says so.  I'm probably missing some.  You might also consider powered studio monitors.
   
  BTW, I went the Zu Audio route after pondering the same questions and listening to lots of things at RMAF.  Zu's speakers are excellent IMO.  They are super efficient which gives them an effortless sound.  They manage to be super detailed without being "sizzly" or bright.  And extremely musical, which is hard thing to accomplish while still maintaining detail.
   
  My two cents,
   
  Harley.


----------



## edstrelow

Originally posted by *Frank I*
   
  and your point is 
* *
   
   
   
   
   
  Something about there being no real best, I guess.  Certainly your reply indicates there is no such thing as a best reply.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





edstrelow said:


> Something about there being no real best, I guess.  Certainly your reply indicates there is no such thing as a best reply.


 


  Probably true.  So I just chose one that fits my preferences.


----------



## vvanrij

I read on multiple reviews people actually preferring the 1.6's and modded MMG's to the 1.7 
   
  I am going to audition the 1.5 QR SE's today, and hopefully buy them real cheap.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





vvanrij said:


> I read on multiple reviews people actually preferring the 1.6's and modded MMG's to the 1.7
> 
> I am going to audition the 1.5 QR SE's today, and hopefully buy them real cheap.


 


  Bring a flashlight so you can see if there is any delamanation through the socks. On many this is an issue as the wires can come loose. Many have prefereed the 1.6 but there are also many who like the 1.7. As for the MMG mods that guy is charging 1800.00 to build stands and new crossover and can not be changed back. I am leaving mine stock


----------



## Anaxilus

.


----------



## 9pintube

I'd Have to ask as Uncle Erik said, What is your listening Rm like...How will you be able to place your speakers in your Rm... Many speakers sound their best away from the front and side walls as far as you can...Will your seating be "Sweet Spot" only???  The Maggies and even U.E. "Quads" have all sounded better to me when the wall behind these panel spkrs.. can be open (with out furniture etc.etc) so you can (if needed) add some sound Panels or ASC Tube Traps, Rm. treatments. One Important requirement with the Maggies would be the need for Higher Clean Watts from your amp, just the opposite with the Quads, hence the original Quad Tube Mono blocks.(Clean watts, just not as many needed)....Please someone correct me if this is wrong!      Next some of the guys asked "your" music preference, This should also play into your speakers choice..... The Quads, Can't be played LOUD, But shy in the "play loud" for you,   probably is just PERFECT for Uncle Erik...They have the all time BEST Mid Range, still to this day..+..Detail, truth of the instruments sound....But finding  a rebuilt pr. of 57's or even the 63's will cost more, probably than the Maggies.. My choice for that panel speaker would be the new 1.7's...unreal, but to be fair I heard them with about 80 grand worth of associated equipment.......So after this Long ass rant, I'd ask Have you listened to any (good to better) stand mounted 2-ways???? One more note on monitors...You place them out into your Rm just right and sit in your sweet spot chair and you'd swear they disappeared......on the right recordings... PS Just got my copy of the absolute sound and their Entry Level Speaker of the yr are the "Nola Boxer" and next to that comes your Magnepan 1.7 at $1995 a pr.........Try to go hear as many as you can, and read, read then read some more....Good luck!  (remember the Rags we read choose speakers/components as "The Best" based on Advert $$$$....IMO)


----------



## melomaniac

so, what's the best ice cream flavor under five bucks then? 
   
  well, IMHO the Maggies are all very good and worth auditioning. they are demanding, but for damping rather than wattage, so care must be taken, as always, in matching equipment.
   
  I hooked up a few friends with very low-watt tube gear and highly sensitive speakers for about the same money, and the sound character you get is obviously different.
   
  another nearby audiophile had an utterly sublime Quad set-up, but eventually surrendered them (too many repairs) in favor of some equally fine Harbeths. different sound again.
   
  but in the end, even after factoring in what else you can find used of these three (among a myriad other) excellent flavors or directions, yes: you should consider Maggies if they fit into your budget (and into your decor - don't let me start on how many silly questions I get, not mention the jokes about sculptures and wall-of-sound and whatever) - and yes, placement away from the walls into the room is crucial, and smaller magneplanars have a smaller sweet spot for you to sit and listen from.
   
  Originally Posted by *9pintube* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 "How will you be able to place your speakers in your Rm... Many speakers sound their best away from the front and side walls as far as you can...Will your seating be "Sweet Spot" only?"


----------



## golgi

Magnepan makes great speakers.  But they're not to everyone's preference.  As others have said, best will be for you to hear them before buying. Take along several albums you know well and listen to them on different speakers and then buy the ones you like best.


----------



## vvanrij

I love them, but they need ALOT of power. Also they are HUGE, so I will probably only keep them while I'm single .


----------



## sennheiserhd485

I am really just thinking about going with the "Under $2000" recommended system that I saw in a Absolute Sound magazine. It had Magnepan MMG, Pro-Ject Debut III Turntable, NAD Amp, and some kind of phono stage and cables. If I had no way of hearing this system would it be fine to buy it anyway? All I want in my system is a lively, tonal rich, super detailed sound. I listen to chill out music, country, r&b, Christian, and alternative. Can I trust the Absolute Sound magazine?? Also, Uncle Erik, what other headphone could I have bought under $100 that would sound better than the Senn 485? I saw this quote on another forum:
   
   "I did not like the Beats or those Senns. (485s)

 What's your budget? There are a lot of other headphones you ought to consider."  
   
  I really thought that I had bought the best possible headphone under $100...
   
  Also, what does a phono stage do?
   
  Thank you!


----------



## Cavan

A phono stage converts a phono signal to line level.
   
  I've owned the 1.7s and they were really open and airy.  Very different from the B&W 705s I had, more clarity and ease.  They were also underdriven by my Bryston B60, so I probably didn't hear them at their best.
   
  Don't trust reviews, trust your ears.


----------



## Don Quichotte

Quote: 





vvanrij said:


> Its funny people always think there is such a thing. What is the best car? What is the best piano? What is the best wife? What is the best job? I could go on forever.
> 
> What is the best question?


 

 There is a funny (but not just funny, as is always the case with zen stories) story about a zen master who had a very inquiring disciple. Tired of his abundant questions, the master said:
  - You ask way to many questions and this is against the spirit of zen buddhism. I will only answer one question and that's final, so think well before you ask.
  The disciple thought, and thought, and in the end realized this is a very difficult problem in itself. What is the best question to be asked? Wait, this is a question, so...
  - Master, I've chosen my question.
  - ...And that would be...?
  - What is the best possible question I could ask you? This is my question.
  - This one, replied the master. And I've just answered it.


----------



## open_air

"Grainy?"  Something was terribly wrong then.  What were the ancillary equipment and room setup?   Properly set up Maggies should be anything but "grainy"-sounding.  Maggies need to have plenty of room around them to sound their best.  I have a pair of MMGs driven by a McCormack DNA-0.5, which is 200 watts into four ohms.  More power makes a huge difference with Maggies, don't let anyone tell you otherwise, and more important, hear for yourself.  I've run the Maggies with lower-powered amps and they didn't "come alive" until they got the juice they needed.  You'll see and hear this repeated ad nauseum, and for a good reason, too.
   
  And for those who wonder why anyone would bother with the bottom-of-the-line MMG's, if you don't have a large room, larger Maggies just won't sound that great in them.  MMG's can sound fantastic if they're given quality signals and room to breathe.


----------



## eggburt

I bought my first Maggies in the late 70s and have owned 4 pair.  The secret to getting good sound from them is amplifier power and plenty of it.


----------



## vvanrij

@open_air the MMG's are terrific, and for their price, and absolute steal
  @eggburt thats very true, first I had it powered with my denon avr, and it sounded good, but nothing near their capability's. Now they are run by my Cyrus amp, and hopefully within a week, by my Unison Research Unico .


----------



## open_air

I've read some grumblings about how the 1.7 isn't as good as the 1.6, but I'd never believe anything but my ears and with the speakers in my own system.  My local audio dealer happily allows potential customers to audition gear at home.
   
  Hey vvanrij!  I have a Cyrus One, the last toggle switch model with no headphone jack, and it sounded _not bad_ when I had to use it to power the MMGs in a semi-emergency.  The McCormack amp is in another league, but the Cyrus wasn't terrible at all.   The Cyrus plays well with my high efficiency speakers, though I like my ancient 6V6 tube amp for those applications.  I haven't heard the newer models.


----------



## sennheiserhd485

Quote: 





9pintube said:


> I'd Have to ask as Uncle Erik said, What is your listening Rm like...How will you be able to place your speakers in your Rm... Many speakers sound their best away from the front and side walls as far as you can...Will your seating be "Sweet Spot" only???  The Maggies and even U.E. "Quads" have all sounded better to me when the wall behind these panel spkrs.. can be open (with out furniture etc.etc) so you can (if needed) add some sound Panels or ASC Tube Traps, Rm. treatments. One Important requirement with the Maggies would be the need for Higher Clean Watts from your amp, just the opposite with the Quads, hence the original Quad Tube Mono blocks.(Clean watts, just not as many needed)....Please someone correct me if this is wrong!      Next some of the guys asked "your" music preference, This should also play into your speakers choice..... The Quads, Can't be played LOUD, But shy in the "play loud" for you,   probably is just PERFECT for Uncle Erik...They have the all time BEST Mid Range, still to this day..+..Detail, truth of the instruments sound....But finding  a rebuilt pr. of 57's or even the 63's will cost more, probably than the Maggies.. My choice for that panel speaker would be the new 1.7's...unreal, but to be fair I heard them with about 80 grand worth of associated equipment.......So after this Long ass rant, I'd ask Have you listened to any (good to better) stand mounted 2-ways???? One more note on monitors...You place them out into your Rm just right and sit in your sweet spot chair and you'd swear they disappeared......on the right recordings... PS Just got my copy of the absolute sound and their Entry Level Speaker of the yr are the "Nola Boxer" and next to that comes your Magnepan 1.7 at $1995 a pr.........Try to go hear as many as you can, and read, read then read some more....Good luck!  (remember the Rags we read choose speakers/components as "The Best" based on Advert $$$$....IMO)


 

 So, I take it that I probably shouldn't just buy the $2000 Absolute Sound recommended system? That is what I really feel like doing but I don't know if it would be for the best. I do know that each piece of that system has gotten great reviews. It may not fit my listening room, I have no idea.


----------



## sennheiserhd485

Quote: 





heavy_-j said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am not sure what you mean by "research". There really isn't much to find on the internet and there isn't an audio store near me. I don't know what to do. I really just want a whole system that is around $2000. I hear that the MMGs and the Pro-Ject III is a great combo. That is why I am asking you guys. Are the MMGs audiophile worthy?


----------



## vvanrij

If you are really lazy and want a system to set up, you can just follow the what hi-fi guide. I did it once with a set of NAD and Wharfedale speakers, and it was nothing short of spectacular, such amazing synergy. I trusted their reviews from there on out, though listening yourself will always be much better (which they also recommend).
   
  http://www.whathifi.com/BestBuys/
   
  check on the righthand side: top systems


----------



## open_air

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sennheiserhd485* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by "research". There really isn't much to find on the internet and there isn't an audio store near me. I don't know what to do. I really just want a whole system that is around $2000. I hear that the MMGs and the Pro-Ject III is a great combo. That is why I am asking you guys. Are the MMGs audiophile worthy?


 

 "Audiophile worthy"?  Yes.  Good enough for you for an undetermined amount of time?  Who knows?  Good in the system/room/music-listening tastes/expectations you have?  Doubly don't know.  If you live in the States, you can return them in 60 days minus shipping if you don't like 'em.  Personally, I love mine, and I will be going the "razor" mod route and soldering together an outboard/beefier crossover.  For now, I'm lazy and enjoying what I'm hearing.  I don't know what you'll be using for amplification, and that's a crucial element in making any Maggie sound good.  A "mullet system" ain't gonna cut it.  Mullet system = expensive speaker and crummy electronics.
   
  Sorry about drifting off topic, as the thread was about the 1.7, and I'm all eyes and ears about forum members' experiences with said speakers.  Frankly, if and when I upgrade, it will be the 3.6 or the upcoming 3.7 I'd go for.  I like the MMG enough to want a quantum step up, not a mere substantial step.


----------



## Gatepc

Not to steel this thread but I was also thinking about these speakers and was wondering if the following would work well together and/or opinions. I understand that sound is subjective but based on your experiences head-fi users would this be any good?
   
  HRT Music Streamer II+
  Vincent Audio 236MK ( 250 watts into 4 ohms )
  and of course the 1.7 Magnepans
   
  The room is kind of odd. A decent sized living room with 14 foot ceilings. They speakers would sit in front of a fireplace ( I assume I will need to put a carpet over the fireplace to reduce echo or what ever the correct term is. ) The room is large so I won't have a problem keeping them away from the walls. How will the tall ceilings effect sound? Will I need a sub? and if I do how would I connect it? and which one would you recommend for under 500 USD?
   
  Thanks head-fi in advance


----------



## melomaniac

the Vincent has a decent rep, but I have never tried it with maggies; they will benefit from sturdy damping, not just sheer wattage
   
  for subs you should look at HSU or Outlaw at that price, but you may not need a sub. if your amp does not have a sub out, you can connect from amp to sub and then out to the speakers; or if you amp has two sets of bindings, you can use one for the sub
   
  I do use subs on both my magnepan setups, but only because one is used mostly for movies, and the other sometimes for really bass-heavy genres such as dub electronica or reggae, and a bit of rock on rare occasions - mostly that kind of music is headphones only around here: DT880 or UE11pro territory!
   
  for the most part, though, a large magnetoplanar panel has sufficient bass for most kinds of music (but don't expect bloated car-stereo rumbles)
   
  the trickiest question in your post is room resonance and the fireplace. you can get a test recording with a frequency sweep, and listen for any resonances - a table might vibrate, a mirror or picture frame might shake a little, and you can only isolate that with that kind of test
   
  Quote: 





gatepc said:


> Not to steel this thread but I was also thinking about these speakers and was wondering if the following would work well together and/or opinions. I understand that sound is subjective but based on your experiences head-fi users would this be any good?
> 
> HRT Music Streamer II+
> Vincent Audio 236MK ( 250 watts into 4 ohms )
> ...


----------



## Gatepc

@melomaniac Thanks a ton for this information. I just have few questions What is Damping? Is there a specification I can look for? Also why do some amps have double bindings? The amp I am looking at does indeed have duel bindings. 
   
  Thanks again


----------



## sennheiserhd485

Quote: 





open_air said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Ok thanks much. So basically, you are saying that if I get the MMGs that I will want to step it up?


----------



## open_air

Depends on what you mean by "step it up".  Doing modifications?  Not necessarily.  Some like "Gunned" MMGs, but you have to get on a year-long waiting list and pay more than double what the MMGs cost.  Supposedly a big improvement, but . . .  A better crossover can't hurt, but again, it can be expensive, about $300-400 if you're using ribbon coils and nice caps.  A much cheaper damping mod is to "razor" them, which means applying damping strips on the magnets, something I will try eventually since it's cheap and reversible to do, though a bit tedious, apparently.  But I don't think it's essential to modify them to enjoy 'em.  All I've done so far is to bypass the tweeter fuses (living dangerously).  I think you get a lot more for your money (it's never an "investment") if you buy good upstream components.  It will make a huge difference. You can get a good amp on audiogon.com for well under $1000, maybe $500.  I paid $750 for mine and I'm off the merry-go-round for a while.  I also have a Magnavox 6V6 push-pull amp for my Heresies if I'm in the mood for tubes/horns.  But I like my Magnepans more.


----------



## open_air

Quote: 





gatepc said:


> Not to steel this thread but I was also thinking about these speakers and was wondering if the following would work well together and/or opinions. I understand that sound is subjective but based on your experiences head-fi users would this be any good?
> 
> HRT Music Streamer II+
> Vincent Audio 236MK ( 250 watts into 4 ohms )
> ...


 

 The most important thing is to move the speakers well away from the back walls.  You won't necessarily need to damp rear reflections, especially if the speakers are at least 4-5 feet from the back wall.  I can't emphasize enough the need for the Maggie's dipole dispersion pattern to radiate properly.  You want some rear reflection, and I don't think rear wall damping is necessarily the answer--adequate distance is.  You also need a couple of feet on the sides.  When you find the right placement, the difference is huge.  I know nothing about the Vincent amp, but it certainly seems to have adequate power.  My room is 12x18 with 8 foot ceiling on one side that goes up to 15 feet on the other side.  My Maggies are about 7 feet from the back wall.
   
  Maggies aren't for everyone, because a) you need to submit to their placement needs, and b) you need clean high power.  But I think they're worth it.


----------



## golgi

I've had my maggies since 1998 and have no regrets about that purchase!  They are great speakers.  It was until this year that I finally felt the desire to mod them a little. Here is what I did with some help from a friend:
  • bypass the fuse (free)
  • upgrade the caps to Sonicaps (about $44)
   
  There was definitely a significant improvement in sound from doing this.  And I would highly recommend doing those two mods eventually.  However, definitely wait to do the fuse bypass until you know you have a stable amp that can handle the maggie load. 
   
  I'll probably also try the razor mod sometime later.
   
  As for amplification, you really don't have to spend much money to find a good amp.  You can find a very good amp used for around $300.  Or if you want to buy new, the Emotiva amps are supposed to be good for very reasonable prices. 
   
  As already mentioned, maggies are highly sensitive to placement and toe in.  You want them away from walls (side and back). And toe them in so they would converge at a point slightly behind your ears in the listening position.  This makes it so the sound is very holographic.


----------



## melomaniac

hi gatepc, do they have wikipedia near where you live in california?

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damping_factor
   




   
  also see these links (both from the first google search page on the word):
   
  http://www.classic-audio.com/marantz/mdampingfactor.html
   
  http://www.audioholics.com/education/amplifier-technology/damping-factor-effects-on-system-response
   
  http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/amps/damping_factor.pdf

  
  Quote: 





gatepc said:


> @melomaniac Thanks a ton for this information. I just have few questions What is Damping? Is there a specification I can look for? Also why do some amps have double bindings? The amp I am looking at does indeed have duel bindings.
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## Gatepc

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> hi gatepc, do they have wikipedia near where you live in california?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damping_factor
> 
> ...


 

 My bad, sorry.


----------



## melomaniac

http://www.avguide.com/article/magnepan-announces-the-new-magneplanar-37-big-brother-the-17


----------



## sennheiserhd485

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> http://www.avguide.com/article/magnepan-announces-the-new-magneplanar-37-big-brother-the-17


 


 Those look truly amazing but I am just wondering if the MMGs would be acceptable to use...I know they would be a downgrade from the 3.7s but I don't really know how much of a downgrade...I can't spend what the asking price of the 3.7s are.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





sennheiserhd485 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I have never heard the 3.6 models but I can tell you I am more than happy with the MMG and a sub. I replaced a 4K Revel F30 with the MMG and have not looked back. These are the real deal and for the price cannot be beat IMO and years in playing with some very expensive speakers these have satisfied me and I have not looked to upgrade them as they are that good.


----------



## sennheiserhd485

What brand of sub do you use?


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





sennheiserhd485 said:


> What brand of sub do you use?


 


  Outlaw LF1 Compact 10 in woofer with 250 built in amp


----------



## melomaniac

two outlaw subs here too
  
  Quote: 





frank i said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





sennheiserhd485 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The thing about the MMGs is that you have a year to upgrade to bigger Maggies if you want more!  A 30 day return policy too, so if you don't like the Maggie sound, you're not at a loss either.
   
  I can't see anything wrong with trying them out to start - especially if you augment them with a sub.


----------



## sennheiserhd485

Where are you supposed to place the sub? Also, should I get room dampening?


----------



## Frank I

I have my sub in the cornet of the left speaker away from it. In my room after spending two weeks of moving it all around that where it ended up best. You need to expermiment with placement. I run my Maggie full range and use the powered sub to fill in the bass set at 50hz crossover . That is where I find it most intergrated. You need to first get the speakers and decide on a sub both HSU and Outlaw are the same subs and OEM in China. I am happy with the Outlaw gear.


----------



## melomaniac

quick update - I changed the amp driving my 2.5R magnepans, and haven't even hooked up the big outlaw subwoofer yet.
   
  there is a preamp out, and I'll use it eventually, but right now, as the wyred4sound kilowatt amp stretches its legs, the bass is ample for most genres.
   
  the 2.5R is a true ribbon model, a bit older than the 1.6 but compared favorably to the 1.6 in my ears.
   
  my MMGs continue to be driven by an outlaw RR2150 which has a dedicated sub out, and it's a good thing too, the small panels don't dig down as much.
   
  but if anyone here has 1.7 (or any full-size) maggies, try amping them with plenty of current, and you may not even need a subwoofer, unless you get into reggae, funk, etc.
   
  I've been playing cello and bass for more than three decades now, and I know what they should sound like - and I'm happy with my maggies, as I wait for my new Y splitter for the sub


----------



## maguire

How would I go running 4 W4S SX1000 Class D amps, 2 per side with the Maggie 1,7? I also have 2 SVS PB13 subs.
  Now would this do the trick?


----------



## tgx78

I currently have Maggie 3.5 with approximately $1,500 worth of upgrades to the Cross-overs (Goertz Air-Core Inductors/Mundorf Capacitors/Audion Capacitors)
I also run a Linn Sizmik 10.25 Sub-woofer. 
Setup: Jriver MC18 -> ASIO -> pure silver USB -> V-link192 -> Canare coaxial -> Schiit Gungnir -> HiDiamond / JPS Labs RCAs -> Rothwell attenuators -> Emotiva XPA-1 -> SR teslaplex 
Result is simply jaw dropping SQ across entire freq. spectrum. 
My listening space is about 1000 sq.ft. 10ft ceiling. speakers about 8ft. out from the wall and spaced 7ft.apart. slightly toed in. I listen to mostly classical, chamber, jazz and acoustics.
Soundstage is amazingly wide and deep.. Imaging so precise and holographic.. I sold off almost all my $1000+ IEMs and headphones.  
I used to have Maggie 1.6 and MG12/qr but 3.X series are clear and noticeable upgrade from both of them. I heard 3 to 20 series is not as big jump in technicality as 1.x to 3.x.
Unless I move to new house with smaller listening space I will keep my 3.5 for as long as possible. 
With this being said, I do feel there is limitation with Maggies playing some rock musics loud. as well low level listening is lacking compare to Martin Logans I used have.


----------



## maguire

tgx78, Sure sounds like you got yourself a fantastic system. So many upgrades....Oh you are from Canada so you must also have the Mye stands right?


----------



## Skyyyeman

I personally love Maggies and have had the 1.5, 1.6 and, presently the 3.6.  Just remember that you need to give them space to "breathe" and have to be our from the wall a bit, so their use in a smaller room is not the best.  They do take power and they also don't provide that bass "punch" that's necessary for house, dance, and similar genres.  In that case a sub woofer would help.  But overall, they have a magic and "you are there" realism that I just don't find with other speakers.  Good luck.


----------



## catspaw

Im actually considering the smaller version of those, like the MMG or the MG12/QR  but im not sure if my Z-5500 can juice them well enought (in theory it says its a 61-62W per satellite at 8 Ohm, so that about 115W per speaker at 4 ohm to the maggies, right?).
   
  I want to get the maggies with the rest of the Z-5500 as a home theater and Gaming audio... just not sure if its possible.


----------

